# Favourite SPs, living or dead, famous or ordinary...



## HollyGolightly

Name three of your favourite SPs. They can be famous or people you know, including people from the forum. State their type and why they are your favourite.

1) Micheal Jackson (ISFP) - I'm so angry with myself for not realising how much I loved him until he was gone. I hope he found his childhood wherever he is now. I know a lot of controversy surrounds this man, but I believe with all my heart that he never harmed those children and it hurts to know that he died knowing that people thought he did. R.I.P.

2) Treebob (ESTP) - Dave likes him almost as much as I do  He was one of the first people I spoke to and he always makes me laugh or gives good advice. I hope he gets to be the new moderator, he really deserves it 

3) My amazing friend, Sophie (ESFP) - nobody makes me LOL like this girl. We've known each other since Nursery School! Although there has been ups and downs and we don't quite understand each other and probably never will, I love her dearly.


----------



## snail

The fifty-four-year-old drummer I almost dated, my hyper stoner friend Bruce, and my nudist handyman friend Stan who likes to send me naked pictures with funny captions._Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyGolightly

I can't believe that hardly anyone has posted! SPs are the most fun loving type! What's not to like


----------



## Harley

HollyGolightly said:


> I can't believe that hardly anyone has posted! SPs are the most fun loving type! What's not to like


Their annoying bimboness. Ha ha ha.
But my mother (ESTP) is a cool woman, she let's me do whatever I want, doesn't let things get to her, and runs her mouth too much, but it's funny when she gets into screaming matches with others (provided that I am not nearby, so nobody will know she is my mother).


----------



## TreeBob

I don`t know any famous people, but my favourite ESTP would be a girl at work I know.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Apologies if Michael Jackson wasn't an ISFP, different sites list him as different types but I think he was more than likely an ISFP.


----------



## Scruffy

Winston Churchhill and Vincent Vega.


Badassery at its finest.


----------



## Jorge

Clint Eastwood!

WOLVERINE!


----------



## Fat Bozo

My son, my friend Scott, my friend Michael, Elvis Presley, Kirk Cameron, Jon Bon Jovi, Michael Jackson, Paul McCartney, Brett Favre, Cyndi Lauper, George W. Bush, Ronald Reagan, Paula Abdul, Damon Wayans, Chris Farley, Ian Kinsler, Carmella Bing, Josh Hamilton, Shadoe Stevens, Drew Carey, Dick Clark, Johnny Carson, Norm McDonald, Cathy Dennis, Reggie Miller, Jim Rome, Adam Sandler, Victoria Jackson, Bobby Sura, Howie Long, Harry Caray, Patty Schnyder, Anna Benson.

Those are the ones that come to mind right now, I'm sure there's more. roud:


----------



## mcgooglian

Myself of course.


----------



## Sidewinder

JFK. Pablo Picasso. Bruce Springsteen. David Bowie. Wayne Gretzky. More votes for Churchill and Eastwood.

My wife, of course. :blushed:

And all the guys and girls who go fix the phone lines in the middle of a storm, or rush out to fight a fire, or fly the planes, or fix our cars when they break down. :happy:

EDIT: and all the SPs here on PC are great too!


----------



## Jorge

Fat Bozo said:


> Carmella Bing,


HAHAHA! I bet!


----------



## Fanille

Congratulations on your induction into the Hall today, MJ.


----------



## Starflakes

My ISFP and ESFP friends + my ISTP brother.


----------



## Fanille

Since I forgot that we were supposed to post three, I figured I'd submit my other two:

Arnold Schwarzenegger (ESTP)









Floyd Mayweather, Jr. (ESFP)









And my reasons? Well, all three are bad-ass in their own way.


----------



## man

Clint Eastwood!!!!


----------



## Unsung

apparently Matt LeBlanc(joey from friends) is isfp:shocked: he makes i laff. my best friend who is istp. michael jackson! (isfp) i seriously need to meet more extroverts.


----------



## squealo

I only know one other SP right now and that is my dad. :wink:


----------



## Mandarin

My boyfriend (ISTP). :happy:

And there are many awesome, insightful SPs on this forum.


----------



## VenusMisty

I wholeheartedly agree with you about Jackson. I think the world was not ready for him. Supposedly, he was one of the first "indigo children"... I like the idea of indigos, and think that some people I know do fit the traits, like me...I'm skeptical, but it's interesting as an archetype or something.

John Lennon. I would volunteer him as mostly an S. Songs like "Strawberry Fields Forever" and "I am the Walrus" were a) written under the influence of hallucinogens, which he did for the high...though he may have bullshitted about transcendence. b) he maintains that those songs are nonsense words put together and nothing more. I'm not saying there's nothing subconscious there...but even the subconscious stuff was culled from his life in Liverpool; and c) if he ever did act like an N, it was Yoko's influence. I happen to love Yoko Ono, and it was a good thing she came along because that woman has business sense. I would go with ENFP/J...or maybe T, because there are some very emotionally sensitive Ts, and considering what she had to put up with, I think it would have made anyone a bit sad.

David Bowie--Definitely an S; David Byrne is the N.

Fictional S--Hedwig and the Angry Inch--While she may seem to be an N, especially when she used the metaphor about the Berlin wall (even I get that), everything was based on her own experience. She was also a performer and rather hedonistic.

Cyndi Lauper, seconded--and on that note, Madonna.

Jackson Brown and John Fogerty...Jackson might sound NF, but usually his songs center around some wistful dude in his car, or some nostalgic dude in his car. Fogerty is definitely an S. I would say that Steppenwolf, Bob Seger, Skynyrd, Springsteen...all S music. Zepplin seems more N, but isn't everyone an N under the influence of hallucinogens? If your hallucinations are really just based on drugs and your experience, then they can be said to be sensory.


----------



## firedell

Not my favourite, but I like mentioning that Elvis was an ESFP.


----------

